
Why Running Helps Clear Your Mind – Science of Us - joeyespo
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/04/how-neuroscientists-explain-the-mind-clearing-magic-of-running.html
======
Kinnard
In particular I've found going for a run is great for routing around or
through a programming problem . . . in fact I've found that I can't code well
if I'm not running regularly.

